# Drug reaction after induction; procedure cancelled



## kayb1117 (Oct 9, 2008)

Our MDA was medically directing 2 concurrent surgeries when 1 of the 2 patients, after induction, "became suddenly hypotensive & required Neo-Synephrine, epinephrine boluses and was noted to have bronchospasm with sats dropping to....; patient was treated with steroids, H2 blockers, extubated & transferred to ICU."

The elective surgery never began.

Total anesthesia time was 55 mins per record.  MDA treatment 15 mins per record.

Another MDA took over the concurrent case so medical direction was not broken.

Can this be billed?  How would it be coded?


----------

